# New Tarantula Species from Colombia



## taranvan (Feb 23, 2012)

*New Tarantula Species from Colombia ****MUST SEE PICS*****

Hey guys,

Any idea what she may be? I will say one thing: Colombian tarantulas are completely underrepresented and under-spoken of. We always here about and talk about tarantulas from Venezuela, Ecuador, Peru, Costa Rica, Mexico, French Guiana, Brazil, Panama, and so on. But why don't we ever speak about Colombia's gems? Yeah yeah I always here about Poecilotheria Metallica and so on, but ughhhh, Jesus Christ, just look at Cyriocosmus Leetzi, Megaphobema Robustum, Pseudhapalopus Sp Blue., Xenesthis, Pamphobeteus, Hapalopus sp (is it really necessary to mention others?); they are like those forbidden enigmas, like diamonds we can never have.. I bet you've never even seen a picture of Psalmopoeus Emeraldus. Me neither!!!!! Why? Because there aren't any pictures of it, only locked up over there.

The fact that the country is virtually impossible to visit because of Paramilitary, narco, and guerrilla forces make the T's all the better. Seriously.

I found this one in my walk through the jungle in Yotoco reserve, just take a look at what unknown _beauty_ looks like:







And of course, my all time favorite (and the equivalent of caviar to our hobby): _Megaphobema Robustum_ (REAL IMAGE)












This post is a tribute to my country, to Colombian Tarantulas and my walks in the jungles.

Blessings community.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reptileplantguy (Feb 23, 2012)

I feel you brother def a looker. I'm from puerto Rico and sometimes wish I could visit other jungles to see beauties as this one.


----------



## lizardminion (Feb 23, 2012)

You should do the hobby a favor and export some Ts into the US so we can begin captive breeding.


----------



## Philth (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the photo. I wouldn't call any of the species that you mentioned underrated by any means.  But there is not many around in the north American hobby for reason that you explained yourself.  May not be the safest place for many of us to visit/collect?  If you live or visited there, why are you asking us for a pics of _Psalmopoeus emeraldus_? lol

Later, Tom


----------



## jayefbe (Feb 24, 2012)

taranvan said:


> Cyriocosmus Leetzi, Megaphobema Robustum, Pseudhapalopus Sp Blue., Xenesthis, Pamphobeteus, Hapalopus sp


These are all in the US hobby, so I'm not sure what you're talking about. Not forbidden enigmas, so much as uncommon enigmas. I personally love Cyriocosmus and Pamphobeteus and would love to see them become more popular. Brazil is the country with the tarantulas that we might not ever get our hands on. Legally importing from there is basically impossible, even for legitimate scientific research.

That sling looks similar to P. antinous slings, in my uneducated opinion.
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...-NE-Peruvian-Giant-quot-Steely-Blue-Legs-quot

EDIT - is this for real?

http://forotarantulas.mforos.com/915598/10432840-psalmopoeus-emeraldus-nueva-especie/

I thought it might not actually still be around (or possibly ever exist like P. uniformis) since the only documentation of it I could find was from 1903. Whatever this is, it's beautiful.


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (Feb 24, 2012)

Omg Jay that spider in that 2nd link is absolutely gorgeous. Do you really think that's a Psalmopoeus emeraldus like it says? I had never seen one before that.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Feb 24, 2012)

That is definitely an awesome looking T in that 2nd link. And I must also say, "macho adulto" is one phrase that is cracking me up right now.


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 24, 2012)

jayefbe said:


> EDIT - is this for real?
> 
> http://forotarantulas.mforos.com/915598/10432840-psalmopoeus-emeraldus-nueva-especie/
> 
> I thought it might not actually still be around (or possibly ever exist like P. uniformis) since the only documentation of it I could find was from 1903. Whatever this is, it's beautiful.


The P. emeraldus seems to be a real one. I actually found some people over here breeding them even. I'm gonna attach a pic of a young one and dig up some more info on them. But as far as I know, it's not a falsely identified one, but instead for real.


Pic of P. emeraldus (called that because it was found close to an emerald mine, btw) 


Also, I've found out that although POCOCK, 1903 described this one, he makes it a point that the stridulation organs between P. emeraldus and P. ecclesiasticus are very much different, although the spiders look pretty much the same in younger stages obviously. I haven't found any other information on them, yet, in case I do find more, I'll post it here.


/EDIT: My mistake - it's not the comparison between P. emeraldus and P. cambridgei, but instead P. ecclesaisticus. My bad and sorry about it.


----------



## HoboAustin (Feb 24, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> The P. emeraldus seems to be a real one. I actually found some people over here breeding them even. I'm gonna attach a pic of a young one and dig up some more info on them. But as far as I know, it's not a falsely identified one, but instead for real.
> 
> 
> Pic of P. emeraldus (called that because it was found close to an emerald mine, btw)
> ...


I'm scared to ask how much those beauties are going for in Germany...


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 24, 2012)

HoboAustin said:


> I'm scared to ask how much those beauties are going for in Germany...


Good question - tbh I haven't found anyone selling any right now. But from what I read on some forums, the people from the spider-factory over here sold them for like 50 EUR or something...pretty pricey for slings if you compare to A.versicolor slings going for 12 EUR.


----------



## taranvan (Feb 24, 2012)

jayefbe said:


> These are all in the US hobby, so I'm not sure what you're talking about. Not forbidden enigmas, so much as uncommon enigmas. I personally love Cyriocosmus and Pamphobeteus and would love to see them become more popular. Brazil is the country with the tarantulas that we might not ever get our hands on. Legally importing from there is basically impossible, even for legitimate scientific research.
> 
> That sling looks similar to P. antinous slings, in my uneducated opinion.
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...-NE-Peruvian-Giant-quot-Steely-Blue-Legs-quot
> ...


It was an adult! NOT A SLING. Big size actually, just looks smaller in relation to the gigantic leaf. Not Pamphobeteus, seen many over there to know this was not Pamphobeteus for sure!

Ha!! Funny you mention basically impossible to bring them over from Brazil because of LEGAL issues. I'll tell you what, it is basically impossible to bring Colombian tarantulas over to the U.S. because you'll end up KIDNAPPED or with a BULLET HOLE between your forehead. Funny when you actually compare the 
circumstances.


----------



## fraxinus (Feb 24, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> But from what I read on some forums, the people from the spider-factory over here sold them for like 50 EUR or something...


:? sorry, but what a <edit>. where have you read it? I would like to see a link please.

I don´t sell it- It´s my private. I only sell it, when I have breed it (like the most of my other spiders in our list).
There are only a few spiderlings and juvenils available, thatswhy it´s important (for me) not to sell to everybody, but to breed it first.


And where do you buy A.versicolor? The price in Germany is 5 to 8€ (not 12).



regards
KATRiN


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 24, 2012)

fraxinus said:


> :? sorry, but what a <edit>. where have you read it? I would like to see a link please.
> 
> I don´t sell it- It´s my private. I only sell it, when I have breed it (like the most of my other spiders in our list).
> There are only a few spiderlings and juvenils available, thatswhy it´s important (for me) not to sell to everybody, but to breed it first.
> ...


You have PM...since it's easier to talk about that in German. Though I'd like to state here, too, that if I got something wrong, I apologize. Nobody is perfect...but I would like to add that I haven't said a word about you selling adults, either.


----------



## Rob1985 (Feb 24, 2012)

This got ugly quick, the AB way. lol

Beautiful specimens though.


----------



## Philth (Feb 24, 2012)

taranvan said:


> It was an adult! NOT A SLING. Big size actually, just looks smaller in relation to the gigantic leaf. Not Pamphobeteus, seen many over there to know this was not Pamphobeteus for sure!


Nobody said it was a_ Pamphobeteus_  for sure, and I have to say my first glance, I "thought" of a sling P. cancerides. lol  Who knows what it is, but until I see a female holding a sac pic, mating pics, ultimate male pics, ect.., the first pic in this thread is a s'ling, until then we've been "punked".

jayefbe you found a great link, and prob deserves its own thread for discussion of _P. emeraldus_

Later, Tom


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (Feb 24, 2012)

Philth said:


> Who knows what it is, but until I see a female holding a sac pic, mating pics, ultimate male pics, ect.., the first pic in this thread is a s'ling, until then we've been "punked".



I agree. Especially since that photo looks like its copyrighted and the OP stated he actually found that spider while walking thru a jungle. Unless of course he owns the rights to that photo.


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 24, 2012)

jayefbe said:


> EDIT - is this for real?
> 
> http://forotarantulas.mforos.com/915598/10432840-psalmopoeus-emeraldus-nueva-especie/
> 
> I thought it might not actually still be around (or possibly ever exist like P. uniformis) since the only documentation of it I could find was from 1903. Whatever this is, it's beautiful.


That's a beautiful T!  The pic of the female looks a lot like some pics I've seen of P. pulcher, though I'm not sure where they're from.  The male is ridiculous.  Thanks for posting that


----------



## Comatose (Feb 24, 2012)

taranvan said:


> The fact that the country is virtually impossible to visit because of Paramilitary, narco, and guerrilla forces...





taranvan said:


> Ha!! Funny you mention basically impossible to bring them over from Brazil because of LEGAL issues. I'll tell you what, it is basically impossible to bring Colombian tarantulas over to the U.S. because you'll end up KIDNAPPED or with a BULLET HOLE between your forehead. Funny when you actually compare the circumstances.


There are certainly dangers that exist in traveling to Columbia (or any country frankly) but your notions regarding the level of danger and difficulty of travel are somewhat antiquated. Safety, particularly for tourists has improved significantly over the past decade and with careful planning and a good guide I don't think collecting/travel would be an issue. Diplomatic relations between the US and Columbia are fairly strong too, and that doesn't hurt. 

With the Brazilian thing you're dead on, which is funny since it's perfectly legal to export the products of logging and farming. Hopefully someone down there will start a captive breeding effort and petition to export based on 'farmed' spiders or something like that.


----------



## c.h.esteban (Feb 25, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Also, I've found out that although POCOCK, 1903 described this one, he makes it a point that the stridulation organs between P. emeraldus and P. ecclesiasticus are very much different, although the spiders look pretty much the same in younger stages obviously. I haven't found any other information on them, yet, in case I do find more, I'll post it here.


Which size have P. emeraldus? Do POCOCK also something write about it?



Philth said:


> Who knows what it is, but until I see a female holding a sac pic, mating pics, ultimate male pics, ect.., the first pic in this thread is a s'ling, until then we've been "punked".


I agree.

Pamphobeteus sp. ex Colombia juv.







bye


----------

